# Film is alive and well



## Newton Ellis (Dec 7, 2005)

It's still a pleasant surprise to see that lots of photographers are still using the good old reliable 35mm and 120 cameras.  As camera and photographic equipment repairers and optical equipment suppliers we are amazed where the repairs come from.  We have built up a large collection of spares for older and modern cameras, lenses etc. over the past 50 years or so.  Film is not dead, it's alive and kicking in England! 
http://www.newton-ellis.co.uk


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2005)

I appreciate the sentiment.  

Since you appear to be advertising for your business, I will move this thread to the appropriate forum. Please limit your site promotion to this forum, or it will be viewed as spam to this site, and will be removed.


----------

